# DPF emergency regeneration



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a 2011 jetta TDI which was in an accident and has been sitting for a while.
Everything seems to be fine but the DPF regen light on the dash....
under meas block 241 I have 39.3 for calc value and ~6 for actual value.

I tried doing the emergency regen as per the instructions on here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Diesel_Particle_Filter_Emergency_Regeneration

First issue was I could not find the option for regen while standing
and regen while driving seemed like it didn't stard at all?
Is there a way to check if it started and when?

Parts I had to change due to the acciedent were ASV valve and turbo controll valve.

and here is the auto scan if it helps any

Monday,11,March,2013,23:02:15:38330
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 44 56 77

VIN: 3VW3L7AJ9BM033614 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 KB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7972 
Revision: 12H13--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FED05D57E08B660C86

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: B14B400C492500FD8D1102E5921D0042210000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8407DA79078E2538854

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 62
Mileage: 63476 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.28
Time: 05:49:04

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 2
Count: 4352
Count: 8193
Count: 40960
Count: 0
Count: 64769
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0708 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0138760523
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 3365C9A59AA0D280ECE

1 Fault Found:
1052935 - Touch Sensor on Exterior Door Grip; Driver Side 
B116B 11 [008] - Short to Ground
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 Q HW: 5C0 820 047 Q
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0103 
Revision: 2000908S Serial number: 00000000134951
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E53D8D1B982FF68830

2 Faults Found:
00229 - Refrigerant Pressure 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 65
Mileage: 63415 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.28
Time: 08:39:11

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 63420 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.06
Time: 07:53:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 C HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0226 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 03311309100318
Coding: 73994B9A08230F0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030A000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2D51DFDD74848470BAA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3463 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3463 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3463 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3463 
Coding: 800000

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 62
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTD080F75 
Coding: 00003932
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3467CAB99FAED5B8F54

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1000001EGS0R
Coding: 303143

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME52156454ZZZP

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME21246658ZZZS

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME23120B0DZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME791B0B0DZZZ%

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME7E40070FZZZ+

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME0D63500DZZZZ

1 Fault Found:
12670208 - No Communication with Instrument Cluster 
U0155 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 63420 km
Date: 2017.14.06
Time: 07:53:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 850 C HW: 5C6 920 850 C
Component: KOMBI H07 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370A00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 29592BCD486C9850562

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0226 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F0EF86A92336299851C

1 Fault Found:
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 63420 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.06
Time: 07:53:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0406 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EADB94C10DEAD3481F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0220 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000046454001
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E53D8D17182FF68830

1 Fault Found:
12670208 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 63420 km
Date: 2017.14.06
Time: 07:53:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668542111 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 275D2DF55678AE20406

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3169C3ADA8BCE0909E2

2 Faults Found:
02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 57
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.00 V
PD
Temperature: 48.0°C
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.000 Nm
Term 15 On

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 63421 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.06
Time: 00:02:27

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.13 V
DD
Temperature: 17.0°C
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3123224
Coding: 2100040002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61C973ED78DC10104E2

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 62977 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.26
Time: 12:07:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668587306
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 326BCCA165BADB88E78

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Let the Regen run its course and monitor on a good long steady higher RPM drive in blocks to watch pile up come down.


You mean just drive it and let it do its thing?
I was a bit afraid to drive it too much since the calc value was almost at 40.
Maybe I'll just take it to work and bring my lap top with me to monitor how everything is going


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

[email protected] Parts said:


> It will come down faster on a good steady drive.
> 
> Key is to keep it hot by keeping RPM's up and a light foot on pedal.


Thanks I'll give it a try.
This is my firs one of these new diesels so I donn't know too much about them yet, just wanted to make sure I dont mess something up even more.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

10-4


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

jettaboy_gtx said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try.
> This is my firs one of these new diesels so I donn't know too much about them yet, just wanted to make sure I dont mess something up even more.


Just drive like you stole it. Means drive every gear with foot all the way down on gas pedal and **** it on 4000Rmp. Do this after engine get normal operating temp, 190F.
After few times you do that ,Everything should go to normal.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Not having luck with this one. 
On last drive I got this code


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone know what should be the values for differential pressure sensor?


----------

